# Does AVG free anti-virus work with mozilla firefox?



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Accidentally dumped IE6 and am trying Firefox.:4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

HI, welcome to the Forum.
Yes AVG does work with firefox


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that, thanks much!:grin: For all of you out there, be very careful if you go to 'add/remove windows components. I was trying to delete an older version of MSN IM so I Could download a new version. Then found out that the new version overwrites the old!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I am not sure what one has to do with the other.


----------

